# Female Ejaculation?!?



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

Back Story! 
My thoughts 
Dr.’s Answers 
So I have never found myself a bit on the rare side when it came to sex (that’s a lie) I never thought that female ejaculation was a rare commodity. I Googled and was reading multiple articles that answered a lot of my assumed questions. Example: Female ejaculation is also known as squirting. Duh! Ejaculation is not urine it is a type of juice that contains two types of sugars. No wonder it tastes sweet. A small percentage of women can actually achieve ejaculation and it is common for female to feel embarrassed. Oh crap! What happens to me is supposed to be embarrassing? What… crap! Now I wonder if my husband has been with anyone else who does it. What if I’m the only one?!? What if he doesn’t like it? O, I’ll just ask TAM peeps hoping they can calm my insane thoughts! Hahahaha….. Sorry for the intro. Had to let you know what craziness goes through my head before this question. 

Questions? 
Men: 
For those of you who have been with females that have ejaculations frequently….
Do you like it? 
Does it make you feel like you did a good job, seeing and feeling, what you just did to your partner in crime? 
Does it bother you that she soaks the sheets ? 

Women: 
For those of us “lucky” few….
Do you enjoy sex more? 
Do you feel embarrassed when it happens? 

Any advice would help honestly! 
I’m leaving in like an hour and a half to go have an amazing weekend with my hubby… now all I can think about is this crap!


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

embarrassed? hell no!!!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I have to ask, if it's not pee then what orifice does it come from and what organ is producing the ejaculate?


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> I have to ask, if it's not pee then what orifice does it come from and what organ is producing the ejaculate?


It comes from inside the vag. h/o this is part of the article
Until the 1980s, most doctors who were aware of the phenomenon of ejaculation used to assume the fluid must be urine. As a treatment, they would tend to recommend exercises to build up the pelvic muscles.

And many women do leak a little urine during sex and during other activities as well. This is called 'stress incontinence' and it happens to vast numbers of females when they sneeze, cough or laugh. It is particularly common in those who have had children.

However, when urine leaks during sex, it's often during foreplay or vigorous intercourse rather than at orgasm.

In 1982 the publication of a highly influential book by US sex experts Whipple, Perry and Ladas changed these views. They suggested the fluid wasn't urine, but was instead a 'juice' secreted by glands that were said to be the equivalent of the male prostate.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Marvel212 said:


> It comes from inside the vag. h/o this is part of the article
> Until the 1980s, most doctors who were aware of the phenomenon of ejaculation used to assume the fluid must be urine. As a treatment, they would tend to recommend exercises to build up the pelvic muscles.
> 
> And many women do leak a little urine during sex and during other activities as well. This is called 'stress incontinence' and it happens to vast numbers of females when they sneeze, cough or laugh. It is particularly common in those who have had children.
> ...


okay so mystery glands produce it but what orifice, are you saying it comes streaming out of the walls of the vagina?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

from wikianswers:




> Female ejaculation (colloquially known as squirting or gushing) refers to the expulsion of noticeable amounts of clear fluid by human females from the paraurethral ducts through and around the urethra during or before orgasm. The exact source and nature of the fluid continues to be the topic of debate among medical professionals.
> 
> 
> Nature of fluid
> ...


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

Marvel212 said:


> Back Story!
> My thoughts
> Dr.’s Answers
> So I have never found myself a bit on the rare side when it came to sex (that’s a lie) I never thought that female ejaculation was a rare commodity. I Googled and was reading multiple articles that answered a lot of my assumed questions. Example: Female ejaculation is also known as squirting. Duh! Ejaculation is not urine it is a type of juice that contains two types of sugars. No wonder it tastes sweet. A small percentage of women can actually achieve ejaculation and it is common for female to feel embarrassed. Oh crap! What happens to me is supposed to be embarrassing? What… crap! Now I wonder if my husband has been with anyone else who does it. What if I’m the only one?!? What if he doesn’t like it? O, I’ll just ask TAM peeps hoping they can calm my insane thoughts! Hahahaha….. Sorry for the intro. Had to let you know what craziness goes through my head before this question.
> ...


I helped my wife learn to do it. She thought it was a myth or just not capable. It took a while to make it happen, but with no pressure and coaching her thru it, she finally managed it. They've been easier to bring about since, and is not difficult at all for her now. 

Do I enjoy it? Hell yes! I love it when she does that. 

No, does not bother me when she soaks the sheets. Sometimes it's not a lot, other times it will leave a soccerball size wet spot on the bed. And it's awesome. 

She was blown away the first few times it happened. Said it was the most all consuming orgasms she's ever had. Nothing came close to that for her before. Her whole body was shaking uncontrollably. She cried afterwards. 

Yes, it not only makes me feel good I can do this to her, but that I introduced her to it, and gently continued to pursue it until it happened. 

There is nothing like watching a woman lay there and almost violently shake and quiver uncontrollably, completely consumed and lost in orgasm. What is not to love about that?!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> okay so mystery glands produce it but what orifice, are you saying it comes streaming out of the walls of the vagina?


different article 

Female ejaculation, also known as "squirting" or "gushing" is not, we repeat not urine. It is actually near the exact (minus the sperm) chemical construction as prostatic fluid.

You may be thinking, “But women don’t have prostates!” Not true. Only a couple of years ago the medical establishment admitted the existence of the female prostate. The G-spot is the main ingredient in female ejaculation and it's no coincidence that the female G-spot is in practically exactly the same spot (albeit on a different wall) as the male prostate.


Read more: Female Ejaculation - AskMen


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

it is just like men. How can they cum with out peeing? It is something that our bodys naturally know how to do... Now dont get me wrong I am not an expert hince googling about it.


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

donny64 said:


> I helped my wife learn to do it. She thought it was a myth or just not capable. It took a while to make it happen, but with no pressure and coaching her thru it, she finally managed it. They've been easier to bring about since, and is not difficult at all for her now.
> 
> Do I enjoy it? Hell yes! I love it when she does that.
> 
> ...


yeah i can understand the quivering thing. Trust me it is not fun when you have to get up and walk though! Thank you for your thoughts!


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

Female ejaculation this is the site were i got the first answer not wikianswers...


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Marvel212 said:


> it is just like men. How can they cum with out peeing? It is something that our bodys naturally know how to do... Now dont get me wrong I am not an expert hince googling about it.


well men have an actual channel that goes from the scrotum to the urethra tract (vas deferens)
the scrotum produces semen/sperm and sends it through the vas deferens

that's why I am asking, if it is not pee then what organ is making the ejaculate and how does the ejaculate get to the urethra?


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> well men have an actual channel that goes from the scrotum to the urethra tract (vas deferens)
> the scrotum produces semen/sperm and sends it through the vas deferens
> 
> that's why I am asking, if it is not pee then what organ is making the ejaculate and how does the ejaculate get to the urethra?


I dont know everything I have read stats that it is not urine. It may contain small amounts in certain women depending on the method they used to get there. But they all stat it is not straight up pee bc of the contents in the "ejaculation/orgasm"


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

My wife has only done this 4 times. Twice during sex and twice oral. The first time she did it it was during sex and she was embarrassed apologized. She said she felt this crazy intense pee feeling and let it go during her orgasm. She got up, the bed was soaked around her. This was 8 years into our marriage so it wasn't like she was trying to impress me. I was a skeptic so I figured my penis was just poking the bladder and she couldn't hold it. 

The next time it happened was a few months ago, I had my head down in her lap while she had me in her lap. I was on top. As she orgasmed, her area spouted like a whale. Not pee, not a big squirt then hold, like a MIST. It was all over the wall even! This was NOT pee, I don't think a person could even mist spray pee if they wanted too. 

The other few times were not on the same scale as the first two, but my wife is not the type to EVER PEE or FAKE anything. If it is pee, she absolutely can't control it.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Marvel212 said:


> Back Story!
> My thoughts
> Dr.’s Answers
> So I have never found myself a bit on the rare side when it came to sex (that’s a lie) I never thought that female ejaculation was a rare commodity. I Googled and was reading multiple articles that answered a lot of my assumed questions. Example: Female ejaculation is also known as squirting. Duh! Ejaculation is not urine it is a type of juice that contains two types of sugars. No wonder it tastes sweet. A small percentage of women can actually achieve ejaculation and it is common for female to feel embarrassed. Oh crap! What happens to me is supposed to be embarrassing? What… crap! Now I wonder if my husband has been with anyone else who does it. What if I’m the only one?!? u if he doesn’t like it? O, I’ll just ask TAM peeps hoping they can calm my insane thoughts! Hahahaha….. Sorry for the intro. Had to let you know what craziness goes through my head before this question.
> ...


yes
Yes
No

I say soak it baby 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

and dont think Im trying to be argumentative, Im truly curious as the answer


----------



## Good Dog (Mar 28, 2012)

I like it but my wife's only done this a few times at random. She finds it embarrassing though I wish she didn't. When it's happened it was not pee in my opinion. The substance seemed entirely different.


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> and dont think Im trying to be argumentative, Im truly curious as the answer


me too that is why i openly ask tam about all my opposing questions after googling them!


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

The organ thought to be responsible for female ejaculation is called the Skene's Gland. Apparently, in some women, it swells with fluid during arousal and stimulation (usually G-spot stimulation), and this fluid is forced out of the urethra during the contractions that accompany an orgasm.

My wife doesn't actually "squirt", but sometimes there is a noticeable surge in "wetness" that occurs during orgasms.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

Marvel212 said:


> Men:
> For those of you who have been with females that have ejaculations frequently….
> Do you like it?
> Does it make you feel like you did a good job, seeing and feeling, what you just did to your partner in crime?
> Does it bother you that she soaks the sheets ?


None I've been with have them frequently, but when it happens I LOVE it. Maybe 4 of the women I've been with have. It makes you feel like a beast in bed. Just thinking back on those occassions is enough to get me in the mood (ie now  ).

When it has happened for me are times when she is especially into oral and I've teased and built up a lot of tension... her orgasm is this shuddering wave that seems to last longer than usual and there's a surge of a relatively small amout of liquid (absolutely not urine; even though that's what I once thought before Id encountered it myself)... sometimes a spray, sometimes just a flood or gush. Oddly, I've never been able to tell exactly where it comes from. I'm always startled and then grinning from ear to ear.

The last time it happend I got a nice spray/mist in the face. Oh so awesome... ha... now I wanna go make her do it again.

Screw the sheets.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I've been with two women who could squirt when they came. The first was my GF, and we had decided to work on the possibility of her doing that with me. She could do it by herself with a specific toy. But a little googling, watch a couple educational videos, and now she can squirt whenever we want one of "those" orgasms.

The other woman was her BFF. I had heard stories about her from my GF, but one day we had a threesome. And this woman could squirt high enough to hit someone in the face as they stood on the bed. Much to my GF's chagrin... And she would squirt EVERY time she came, whether it was oral, clitoral, or a g-spot orgasm. We had puddles on the floor, on the bed, on the chairs... Just glad it was in a hotel room!

As far as the sheets go, we bought a Liberator waterproof blanket. Works great, although its losing some of its magic powers after a year of service.

As far as what it is, I've been involved in threads on this before. There is some evidence that the fluid comes from the bladder, and it's ejaculated through the urethra. They proved this by using a catheter into the bladder. But the composition is different than urine. I would imagine if a woman didn't empty her bladder first, the would be urine mixed with it, leading to a stronger scent or taste, but I've never noticed either of those. I'm not going to rehash that thread, but I'm sure if you search for squirting in here, you'd see the debate that raged.

In any case, I'm all for getting wet. I like that with my GF, we have some control over whether she squirts or not. Her BFF was too extreme for me, to be honest. No more spontaneous sex? Not my cup of tea.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

A girl I was with before I got marriage.. a couple times during sex she suddenly got much wetter, but not 'squirting' since I was already inside. It was really nice, whatever it was. Is this the same thing?

I haven't gotten there with my wife just yet, but maybe one day...


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

Almostrecovered said:


> well men have an actual channel that goes from the scrotum to the urethra tract (vas deferens)
> the scrotum produces semen/sperm and sends it through the vas deferens
> 
> that's why I am asking, if it is not pee then what organ is making the ejaculate and how does the ejaculate get to the urethra?


As you say, men have clearly understood organs and mechanisms for ejaculation. Women don't.

Believers in female ejaculation theorize that the ejaculate either comes from the Skene's glands or the Bartholin glands. However, both of those organs are very small, so they are incapable of expelling large amounts of fluid. The only organ women have capable of storing a significant amount of fluid is the bladder.

Some people have argued that the look/taste/consistency of ejaculate is different than urine. And, that may be true (I'm not an expert on either substance). But the most likely explanation is that a small amount of ejaculate is expelled into the urethra and mixed with the urine while the woman is ejaculating.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

Since encountering it myself, I've been inclined to think its just pooled excess vaginal fluids expelled by a vaginal contraction during orgasm. I've never seen large streams or volumns of fluid as one might expect from urination, and it definitely doesn't smell like urine.

Whatever the source, I'm 100% convinced its not urine. And from what I've experienced, it looks nothing like what you typically see in porn.


----------



## KissKiss (May 14, 2012)

My husband makes me squirt all the time. It's an incredible feeling and give such a intense orgasm. 
I do feel bad when a soak the sheets but that's all part of the fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ForeverIS (May 19, 2012)

My wife can do this. First time it happened I got this what the heck just happened feeling. She squirted all over my face like hardcore felt like a gallon. Totally not pee though cause like half of it went in my mouth and I drank it (not trying to gross anyone out sorry). The rest all over my face we were 69ing. The second time same day a few minutes later missionary position she squirted so hard it forced my penis out. The third time the next morning I was laying on my stomach and she came in and laid kinda on my back and I rubbed her through her panties just kidding around and another explosion. The fluid is clear and tastes kinda sweet. She is (well as far as I can remember multi-orgasmic) but she said only with me was she like that. I made me feel good about how I treated her because for me it was about her first and foremost. I have always been really orally giving as to me there is nothing quite like pleasuring a woman to the fullest. Hope this is not too graphic.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> well men have an actual channel that goes from the scrotum to the urethra tract (vas deferens)
> the scrotum produces semen/sperm and sends it through the vas deferens
> 
> that's why I am asking, if it is not pee then what organ is making the ejaculate and how does the ejaculate get to the urethra?


It does not get to the urethra. You are thinking of it in the same sense as male ejaculate. It is not. Think of it as a sudden massive amount of organic female lubrication that occurs at the moment of orgasm. It comes from the vagina not the urethra.

I hope that helps.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Stonewall said:


> It does not get to the urethra. You are thinking of it in the same sense as male ejaculate. It is not. Think of it as a sudden massive amount of organic female lubrication that occurs at the moment of orgasm. It comes from the vagina not the urethra.
> 
> I hope that helps.


Except AFAIK, it's incorrect. It DOES come from the urethra.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

We just started sex therapy today and part if the issue is my h doesn't like having to out special sheets on the bed and clean up after. She asked me if I do it every time and I said every time with him. She seemed surprised and asked if I had talked to my gynecologist about it. I'm why would I? Like they know anything and what can they do? It's not a problem in my mind so I don't see the point. 
I'm going to find some chux and see if those work. 
I'm not embarrassed at this point. I sometimes wish it didn't happen every time I'm with him. It doesn't happen when I'm by myself usually. 
It's not urine. There is never a urine odor and no yellow spots. It does have an odor when I put it in the wash the next day, I can't describe it but it's not urine. It smells hormonal is all I can say.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ForeverIS (May 19, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> We just started sex therapy today and part if the issue is my h doesn't like having to out special sheets on the bed and clean up after.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thats too bad. With my wife I would gladly sleep in it, clean it up not clean it up whatever. To me it was a beautiful part of her something that made her special to me and only me. It was part of the expression of our love (I know it sounds corny but whatever). It just was us. No other way to describe it. No reason for any woman to feel embarrassed. Not something you can change. A guy would have to be stupid to not see how cool it is.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

I've only had this happen with oral when the person stays there and makes me orgasm more than once, eventually I end of squirting.....it's def. a weird feeling.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Happens to my wife every time she lets me use my hands or give her oral. And she gushes a LOT. I love it!


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

It comes from the belly button.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

there she blows!

seems like some believe it and some don't until you experiance it.

Its real. and its real cool when it happens.


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

I didn't realize that some people didn't believe this happened. Lol.

I have always done this, since pretty much the beginning of my sex life. I guess I realized it was strange when I realized that one of my first sex partners had never experienced it before (neither of us were virgins at the time). I really just thought every woman did this. Then I did start to get a little self conscious about it. As I grew up and had many male friends I heard some that would say this was gross or nasty - never did I tell them that I did it myself - but it did serve to make me a bit self conscious about it.

Luckily all of the men I have been with have seemed to like it, especially hubby. I never knew whether a guy would think it was hot or would go running for the hills during our first encounters so I would generally hold back (I can feel when it is going to happen, and would have to stop sex to prevent it
..like make an excuse to switch positions or something). This means I would usually give up any chance of orgasm in order to avoid potential embarrassment. I would usually have to have a few drinks before I was at the point of letting loose in the early days lol.

Now of course this is a regular thing for hubby and I. It's something I think we both just take for granted so its not like anything novel. It does require placement of towels before sex to avoid making an ungodly mess. I think hubby likes it, usually if we time it right I go right before he does and he seems to finish a lot harder those times.

Still LOL though that so many people think this doesn't exist? I feel like a real freak now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

kag123 said:


> I didn't realize that some people didn't believe this happened. Lol.
> 
> I have always done this, since pretty much the beginning of my sex life. I guess I realized it was strange when I realized that one of my first sex partners had never experienced it before (neither of us were virgins at the time). I really just thought every woman did this. Then I did start to get a little self conscious about it. As I grew up and had many male friends I heard some that would say this was gross or nasty - never did I tell them that I did it myself - but it did serve to make me a bit self conscious about it.
> 
> ...


well if your a freak then your my type of freak and 80% of all other men out there!


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

My wife is a squirter.... Yes, there is a urine component to it. When I say she is a squirter, I mean heavy, multiple times almost every time we have sex. Yes on the chux! 

Anyway, with the lights on, so you can actually see what's going on, there are two components to squirting... The first is a thick, whiteish stuff that comes from the vaginal opening. There is not a ton, but it will wet the sheets. The second, as her orgasm intensifies, clearly comes from her urethra, and sprays out... Not like a solid stream of urine, but squirts and sprays. It's urine.... No other possibility, sorry, been there too many times to listen to the nonsense that it's some magical fluid that mysteriously appears from an unknown gland.

yes, it's awesome knowing I rock her world that hard, but it's a royal pain in the ass for spontaneity! No couch sex, Hell, sex anywhere else in the house because of the mess. If we don't put down chux pads, then the bed is a mess. towels just will not hold enough to keep the bed from getting soaked.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

humanbecoming said:


> My wife is a squirter.... Yes, there is a urine component to it. When I say she is a squirter, I mean heavy, multiple times almost every time we have sex. Yes on the chux!
> 
> Anyway, with the lights on, so you can actually see what's going on, there are two components to squirting... The first is a thick, whiteish stuff that comes from the vaginal opening. There is not a ton, but it will wet the sheets. The second, as her orgasm intensifies, clearly comes from her urethra, and sprays out... Not like a solid stream of urine, but squirts and sprays. It's urine.... No other possibility, sorry, been there too many times to listen to the nonsense that it's some magical fluid that mysteriously appears from an unknown gland.
> 
> yes, it's awesome knowing I rock her world that hard, but it's a royal pain in the ass for spontaneity! No couch sex, Hell, sex anywhere else in the house because of the mess. If we don't put down chux pads, then the bed is a mess. towels just will not hold enough to keep the bed from getting soaked.


just like some men can cum more volume than other, women also cum in different amounts. some soak the bed and need plastic sheets and some just need a towel. But I don't believe its urine.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Marvel212 said:


> Back Story!
> My thoughts
> Dr.’s Answers
> So I have never found myself a bit on the rare side when it came to sex (that’s a lie) I never thought that female ejaculation was a rare commodity. I Googled and was reading multiple articles that answered a lot of my assumed questions. Example: Female ejaculation is also known as squirting. Duh! Ejaculation is not urine it is a type of juice that contains two types of sugars. No wonder it tastes sweet. A small percentage of women can actually achieve ejaculation and it is common for female to feel embarrassed. Oh crap! What happens to me is supposed to be embarrassing? What… crap! Now I wonder if my husband has been with anyone else who does it. What if I’m the only one?!? What if he doesn’t like it? O, I’ll just ask TAM peeps hoping they can calm my insane thoughts! Hahahaha….. Sorry for the intro. Had to let you know what craziness goes through my head before this question.
> ...


Partner in crime? WTF?

Anyway, I think it is awesome. My wife is this way.


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

When the lights are on, you can see two distinct actions going on.... Vaginal, and urethral. The urethral stuff is urine. There is fluid that comes from the vaginal opening, sometimes in amazing amounts, but not nearly in the volume as the urine. My wife has squirted so hard it has deflected off my D!ck and we felt the spray on our chests and faces... 

Like I said, this is an every night occurrence, and I have had my face down there watching plenty of times to know what fluid comes from where.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

nader said:


> A girl I was with before I got marriage.. a couple times during sex she suddenly got much wetter, but not 'squirting' since I was already inside. It was really nice, whatever it was. Is this the same thing?
> 
> I haven't gotten there with my wife just yet, but maybe one day...


yes, sounds like she did. With your wife, lots of patience and practice should work. She needs to be relaxed and into letting go when the time comes. I can only do it in one position, my husband sitting straight and me on top and in control. From there his penis hits the g spot without fail. It usually takes me at least ten minutes ...and it takes a bit of control on his part not to orgasm before I do but it is worth it for both of us, or so he tells me. 

Oh...neither of us care if its pee or not...it cleans up. I would tend to say its not but I'm no biologist. If you're worried about it just don't drink it.


----------



## Peachy Cat (Apr 15, 2012)

It's not pee. I once ran a urine test strip and IT'S NOT PEE.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Peachy Cat said:


> It's not pee. I once ran a urine test strip and IT'S NOT PEE.


That's awesome. 
Also it doesn't take on the odor of things you drink or eat like urine does.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Would love it the wife squirted. She'll all most get there and not like it because it feels like she's going to pee. Supposed to feel that but she cant just let it go and relax. Someday maybe


----------



## Peachy Cat (Apr 15, 2012)

MOE--find her some literature/online info that reiterates that a)it's not pee, b)lots of men think it's hot and c)it's a more intense o than she's ever had... she just needs to RELAX and give into the feeling. She's NOT going to pee!


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Peachy Cat said:


> MOE--find her some literature/online info that reiterates that a)it's not pee, b)lots of men think it's hot and c)it's a more intense o than she's ever had... she just needs to RELAX and give into the feeling. She's NOT going to pee!


 :iagree: Getting past that feeling is the hardest thing, if she can just do that one time she will be so amazed.


----------



## clairey83 (Apr 20, 2012)

I've only done this a few times in my life but I'm not a squirter. Definitely not. I have only ever done it when I've been laying flat out, face down on the bed with my partner laid on top of me. Definitely a g spot thing! But like I say, there's no squirting, it's like a total rush of wetness inside! Pretty squelchy. I was mighty embarrassed the first time haha. Not so much the other couple but I've never done it for years, or with my current partner. Unfortunately he doesn't last very long, just long enough for me to get what I need but not to be flung about the bed in all sorts of fun positions  However, he's got low testosterone so just sex of any kind would do just now  once he's got the testosterone sorted we'll be working on the longevity


----------



## seriously_yours (Apr 16, 2012)

Marvel212 said:


> Back Story!
> Questions?
> Men:
> For those of you who have been with females that have ejaculations frequently….
> ...


 
I hope you had a great Wet and Wild Weekend
What you experience is a freak of the most erotic and sexy kind.
For the non believers out there, I can only hope you one day get to experience the joy of squirting , or causing your love to do so.
I am one of the lucky dudes who has found an amazing girl and together we get to experience this erotic phenomenon
Like some here, she was unsure at first and asked if I thought it was weird, she scoured the internet to make sure she was "ok" In the beginning she actually tried to hold back at times until she realized how fXXXing Hot and sexy it for me. She tells me they are the strongest, most all consuming Orgasms she has experienced, and her body is literally torn with overwhelming pleasure 

As a dude, there is no better feeling than holding my HFG in my arms as her mind and body are consumed with a near paralyzing passion and complete erotic release. To hold her close while she first explodes in a wonderful wave of wetness , sometimes soaking my arm, chest and shoulder along with the sheets,. Feel her every muscle convulse with delicious desire, hear the marvelous moans of complete release to paralyzing passionate pleasure. To look into her eyes as they slowly come back to focus, feel her body quivering, and intermittently convulsing as the waves of orgasm slowly recede. To actually see and feel how good you have made her feel, and know this only possible because she feels so strongly connected to you that she can totally let go with sensual abandon.
MY Hot Florida Girlfriend is often refereed to as my Glorious Gushing Girl for good reason 
SO to answer your questions

Yes, I like It... 
Hell Yes, I feel like king of he world ... :smthumbup:
No, wet sheets are sexy as heel when you consider how they got that way !!

Enjoy !

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
_What you do speaks so loud, I cant hear what you say_


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

My weekend was amazing! He assured me that he liked it and went into details that are probably to grafic for TAM  Needless to say I am finally home with ice packs giving relief to really sore muscles! Thanks for all the comments and I hope everyone gets to experience that awesome feeling.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Awesome, congrats Marvel212... :smthumbup:


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

kag123 said:


> I didn't realize that some people didn't believe this happened. Lol.


It isn't an issue of belief. I'm sure it happens. It's an issue of analyzing what is happening. Certainly, an orgasm is occurring. And certainly fluid is being expelled. But what kind of fluid is being expelled?

Anatomy and logic indicates that any significant amount of fluid must be largely comprised of urine. There's just no other reservoir of fluid in a woman's body.

That doesn't mean it's a bad thing. If both partners enjoy it, then good for them.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Peachy Cat said:


> MOE--find her some literature/online info that reiterates that a)it's not pee, b)lots of men think it's hot and c)it's a more intense o than she's ever had... she just needs to RELAX and give into the feeling. She's NOT going to pee!


Yeah I need to get her to read something that says this. Ive tried telling her it would be hot as hell, and its not pee. But to no avail. She can be quite reserved with bedroom behavior even after 10+ years.


----------



## babyowlsrcute (May 12, 2012)

Stonewall said:


> It comes from the belly button.


Lol! This made me laugh, thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## babyowlsrcute (May 12, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> I have to ask, if it's not pee then what orifice does it come from and what organ is producing the ejaculate?


 I hope you know there are two holes in our vaginias, one for peeing and the other for sex and menstruation. Sex fluids come from the later.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

babyowlsrcute said:


> I hope you know there are two holes in our vaginias, one for peeing and the other for sex and menstruation. Sex fluids come from the later.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I hope YOU know the vagina (aka "vaginia") is the part the penis goes into for sex, and a baby comes out 9 months later. As well as menstration. The urethra is above the vagina, and it's used for urination and coincidentally, female ejaculation. It's not a second hole in the vagina. 

And yes, the vagina can produce a lot of sexual fluid, but it's not the source of the ejaculate.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

PHTlump said:


> It isn't an issue of belief. I'm sure it happens. It's an issue of analyzing what is happening. Certainly, an orgasm is occurring. And certainly fluid is being expelled. But what kind of fluid is being expelled?
> 
> Anatomy and logic indicates that any significant amount of fluid must be largely comprised of urine. There's just no other reservoir of fluid in a woman's body.
> 
> That doesn't mean it's a bad thing. If both partners enjoy it, then good for them.


I have to disagree, just from research and personal experience. There are lots of different thoughts on WHERE it comes from, but I can tell you that what is expelled is NOT urine. It does seem to come mostly from the urethra.

My W sometimes comes a lot, sometimes not so much. Either way, when she does come a lot, a few things happen. She soaks the sheets. They have never even had a hint of a urine smell, color, or "staining" on the sheets. Urine smells, especially when dried. This has none that I can detect.

I've not seen with my own eyes that it comes from the urethra on my W. But I've "felt" it on my palm come from that area (while her inside and my fingers have remained relatively non-soaked), and I've seen some good educational videos on it where it is clearly being expelled from the urethra (not porn, but actual videos where they teach how to do this). Part of the reason I've not seen it, is in order for it to actually "squirt" giving a tell tale sign of where it's coming from, you have to withdraw your fingers / penis / toy, etc. Otherwise, the pressure on the urethral opening and urethra will block it to some extent. 

The tiniest bit of urine can leave a strong urine odor. So why then would anywhere from a couple tablespoons and up not even leave a hint of odor? I can assure you she is not madly hydrated every time this happens! She always pees after any type of sex now because she was having urinary tract infections otherwise, and she's said her pee is its normal, moderately yellow color, and not the clear color of liquid we see when she ejaculates.

At the end of the day, I could care less what it is. If it were to be urine (not that I believe it is), then who the heck cares? She has the most amazing orgasms when this happens, at least two or three fold better than any other type of orgasm (except blended) she has EVER had, completely loses control, shaking, involuntary leg and body movements, screaming, etc. Like she said, she's had some pretty damned good orgasms, but this is like a half dozen of her best ones all wrapped up into one single event. She feels like it's "an orgasm in almost my entire body" in her words. THIS IS NOT BECAUSE SHE'S TAKING A PEE! But even if it were urine, I could care less. The only down side I could see is the entire house (bedroom, living room, couch, and even the car) would smell like a urinal were that the case. And they don't. So I would never deny her this even if it were proven to be that (and it has been proven not to be that). 

Exactly "where" it originates, I do not know or particularly care. I've wasted enough time in conversations with buddies that think this whole thing is a "myth" to worry about it. But I do know I can tell before it happens when it is going to. I will feel the area directly above and around her g-spot (hers is pretty big, I can feel it over an area of about the size of an oval quarter once she gets turned on) begin to swell fairly dramatically and swells to the size of about an upside down tablespoon (though not as deep). When that starts to happen, I know she's within about 20 seconds or less of a gushing orgasm if I keep doing the right things. After she has it, this swelling immediately goes away. Something on just the other side of her vaginal wall is filling with fluid. And it's not her bladder.


----------



## Eagle441977 (May 7, 2012)

Questions? 
Men: 
For those of you who have been with females that have ejaculations frequently….
Do you like it?
I love it. Wife just really started having big one in the last 6 months
Does it make you feel like you did a good job, seeing and feeling, what you just did to your partner in crime? 
Absolutlely I feel like I did a food job, she is squirming moaning and writhing all over the place. 
Does it bother you that she soaks the sheets ? 
Nope I been putting stains on the sheets for a long time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I think the nay sayers are just envious that they can't do it to their women/wives so they say its not real.

and I think alot of women are worried that it is pee so they hold back.

men orgasm from the urethera so why would women be different?
I know because they don't have a prostrate. but they have skekel(? sp) gland.



I just googled it and there is alot of info on it and the majority says its real and its not urine. some have even tested the fluid and confirmed thats its not urine!


for those who don't belive thats ok your not missing anything ....well maybe your missing the feeling of rocking your women like a stud is supost to!!!!!

but thats ok if it works for you!


----------



## LoveMouse (Apr 22, 2012)

Marvel212 said:


> Back Story!
> My thoughts
> Dr.’s Answers
> So I have never found myself a bit on the rare side when it came to sex (that’s a lie) I never thought that female ejaculation was a rare commodity. I Googled and was reading multiple articles that answered a lot of my assumed questions. Example: Female ejaculation is also known as squirting. Duh! Ejaculation is not urine it is a type of juice that contains two types of sugars. No wonder it tastes sweet. A small percentage of women can actually achieve ejaculation and it is common for female to feel embarrassed. Oh crap! What happens to me is supposed to be embarrassing? What… crap! Now I wonder if my husband has been with anyone else who does it. What if I’m the only one?!? What if he doesn’t like it? O, I’ll just ask TAM peeps hoping they can calm my insane thoughts! Hahahaha….. Sorry for the intro. Had to let you know what craziness goes through my head before this question.
> ...


I love it!!
Yes, I feel I did a good job!! 
Heck no!! I have a stock of towels to soak before we start!! 
Don't worry, enjoy, I think he will 2.  and then do it on his face !! 
Mouse


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

I think it's ludicrous to say it doesn't happen. Anyone who has had their lady do this.... Well, it's pretty obvious... 

I enjoy that it happens to her, but could do without the mess.


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

LoveMouse said:


> I love it!!
> Yes, I feel I did a good job!!
> Heck no!! I have a stock of towels to soak before we start!!
> Don't worry, enjoy, I think he will 2.  and then do it on his face !!
> Mouse


You know what. We talked about that this weekend. He said he wants to eat me out til I cum. All I could think is OMG no.....:scratchhead: Wait are you sure?!?!


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

humanbecoming said:


> I think it's ludicrous to say it doesn't happen. Anyone who has had their lady do this.... Well, it's pretty obvious...
> 
> I enjoy that it happens to her, but could do without the mess.


Again, it obviously happens. Nobody has ever argued that it doesn't happen. The disagreement centers around what, exactly, is happening.

It is most likely a woman losing control during orgasm and urinating. The bladder is the only reservoir capable of holding a significant amount of liquid.

It is possible that it isn't urine. But, that would seem to require the existence of a large, undiscovered organ in the female body capable of storing the ejaculate. Until that organ is discovered, I will use Occam's Razor and conclude that it's mostly urine.


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

PHTlump said:


> Again, it obviously happens. Nobody has ever argued that it doesn't happen. The disagreement centers around what, exactly, is happening.
> 
> It is most likely a woman losing control during orgasm and urinating. The bladder is the only reservoir capable of holding a significant amount of liquid.
> 
> It is possible that it isn't urine. But, that would seem to require the existence of a large, undiscovered organ in the female body capable of storing the ejaculate. Until that organ is discovered, I will use Occam's Razor and conclude that it's mostly urine.


Lump: I have a question have you ever experienced an orgasm like this?


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

Marvel212 said:


> Lump: I have a question have you ever experienced an orgasm like this?


I'm a man. Is that relevant?


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

PHTlump said:


> I'm a man. Is that relevant?


Yes bc you could have been with a female who could do this!?!


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

Marvel212 said:


> Yes bc you could have been with a female who could do this!?!


I think a male obstetrician knows more about childbirth than a woman who can experience it. Similarly, a male gynecologist knows more about female sexual anatomy than most women. You disagree?


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

PHTlump said:


> I think a male obstetrician knows more about childbirth than a woman who can experience it. Similarly, a male gynecologist knows more about female sexual anatomy than most women. You disagree?


Im not disagreeing. But tell me this, I have had a child and no man, Dr. or not can discribe to a female what it feels like to have a child!

By your answer i'm assuming that you have never experience it bc while we may not have another hole I can def assure you it is not urine! Urine may leak while having sex but it is def not a female peeing. If you have been with a squirter you would know this in the smell, color and taste. Dont believe me. Fine but believe the scientist who say it is not urine.


----------



## Peachy Cat (Apr 15, 2012)

Again I say, I have tested the fluid and it is NOT urine. I suppose it's possible that a minute amount of urine may be released at the same time (?), the fluid itself is NOT urine. And, as one poster confirmed, it comes from the urethra, not the vagina.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Peachy Cat said:


> Again I say, I have tested the fluid and it is NOT urine. I suppose it's possible that a minute amount of urine may be released at the same time (?), the fluid itself is NOT urine. And, as one poster confirmed, it comes from the urethra, not the vagina.


I don't think it's regular urine either, but I doubt an over the counter pee strip can tell the difference.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

Marvel212 said:


> Im not disagreeing. But tell me this, I have had a child and no man, Dr. or not can discribe to a female what it feels like to have a child!


A man can't know the feeling. But, I just fail to see how feelings should outweight logic, science, and anatomy.

Sometimes, while I am lying in my bed, I have the sensation of floating. That doesn't mean that I am actually flying. Logic, science, and anatomy tells me that would be impossible. My brain is just playing a trick on me.



Marvel212 said:


> By your answer i'm assuming that you have never experience it bc while we may not have another hole I can def assure you it is not urine! Urine may leak while having sex but it is def not a female peeing. If you have been with a squirter you would know this in the smell, color and taste. Dont believe me. Fine but believe the scientist who say it is not urine.


What scientist says it is not urine? And please tell me the organ in the female anatomy, other than the bladder, that is capable of holding a large amount of liquid.

FWIW, here are some links to studies about the topic.
Archives of Sexual Behavior, Volume 14, Number 6 - SpringerLink
"It also supports the finding that some women expel a fluid through the urethra at the time of orgasm. In this particular case the fluid was chemically indistinguishable from urine."

Chapter 6 - Uretheral Expulsions - EJHS
"Therefore, the primary conclusion from the experiment is that, at least for these seven women, all knowledgeable and experienced ejaculators, the fluid expelled through the catheter tube and into the storage bag unquestionably came from their bladders."


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

Female and Male Reproductive System Anatomy and Diagrams

Google Answers: Female Squirting science

Female Ejaculation or Urine?

Am I coming or going?: Distinguishing between orgasm and urination | Go Ask Alice!


This is what I found this morning. I have a lot to do today to get ready for this long weekend ahead of us. I hope everyone has a good weekend. Enjoy! :smthumbup:


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

PHTlump said:


> A man can't know the feeling. But, I just fail to see how feelings should outweight logic, science, and anatomy.
> 
> Sometimes, while I am lying in my bed, I have the sensation of floating. That doesn't mean that I am actually flying. Logic, science, and anatomy tells me that would be impossible. My brain is just playing a trick on me.
> 
> ...


the copy wright on thoes particular studies are from 1985 and 2001.


maybe look for more recent studies.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

chillymorn said:


> the copy wright on thoes particular studies are from 1985 and 2001.
> 
> 
> maybe look for more recent studies.


Why? Has the female body changed in the last few years? Has this organ capable of holding a large amount of liquid that is attached to the urethra, but isn't the bladder, evolved only in the 21st century? That seems unlikely.


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

PHTlump said:


> Why? Has the female body changed in the last few years? Has this organ capable of holding a large amount of liquid that is attached to the urethra, but isn't the bladder, evolved only in the 21st century? That seems unlikely.


No! Science has gotten better


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

PHTlump said:


> Why? Has the female body changed in the last few years? Has this organ capable of holding a large amount of liquid that is attached to the urethra, but isn't the bladder, evolved only in the 21st century? That seems unlikely.


because open minde people want to most recent info.

would you want your dr. to use old info on how he treats you.

technology advancements have come along way insince 1985,2001

if your going to argue you should at least use the most recent info!


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

Marvel212 said:


> Female and Male Reproductive System Anatomy and Diagrams
> 
> Google Answers: Female Squirting science
> 
> ...


Some good links. But not very rigorous. Here's my main question.

The Skene's glands are the size of peas. The periurethral ducts can hold about 0.17 ounces of liquid. So these two organs are obviously physically incapable of storing enough liquid to soak the sheets. For the women who report ejaculating several ounces (some as much as a pint) of liquid, where does the bulk of the liquid come from? I'll give you a hint. There is one, and only one, organ attached to the urethra that holds a pint of liquid.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

I think you'll find "logic" that supports both, that it is and is not urine. But fact remains that IT DOES NOT SMELL OR LOOK like urine. It is a completely different fluid. Were it urine, I can tell you my bed would smell like an old urinal. It certainly does not.

As for the bladder being the only "organ" that could hold such an amount of fluid, my guess is people over estimate the amount of fluid that actually comes out. In my experience it is anywhere from a teaspoon to a tablespoon or two. I don't believe many will come in "cups". Spray a tablespoon or two of water on your sheets. It will cover quite a large area across the surface. 

In addition, to get a little graphic, my W once did this after she'd taken some OTC meds to clear up what she thought was an oncomming bladder infection (which she used to have quite a few of until she learned to pee immediately after sex each time). You know, the stuff that turns your pee a dark neon orange? Our play that day and her resulting ejaculate was not orange, as her pee was. 

We once did this in the car. Her undies were soaked. The next day (gross, I know, but in the name of "science" and since I had a doubter friend who insisted it was urine) I did the old "smell test" on her now dry undies. Once again, not a hint of urine odor.

And again, the 10 to 20 seconds before my W does it, I can feel the area directly around the gspot begin to swell fairly substantially, and it diminishes immediately after ejacualtion.

Just because some doctor sits there and scratches his head and says "hmmm, the only place this could logically come from is the bladder" does not change the fact that it does not have the look, smell, or chemical composition of urine. There are still doctors out there who believe the gspot does not exist, yet most of us know it does, even in the absence of femaile ejaculation.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

chillymorn said:


> because open minde people want to most recent info.
> 
> would you want your dr. to use old info on how he treats you.
> 
> ...


Come on! Penicillin was discovered in 1928. Should we stop using it because it's old?

I think it's absurd to believe that women's bodies have changed in the last 11 years, or the last 27 years. Most women who ejaculate were born before 1985, so they would have missed this evolutionary jump anyway.

You are correct that technology has changed in the last few years. Now, doctors have MRIs and CAT scans to map women's bodies down to the millimeter. And none of them have found this undiscovered organ that can hold large quantities of liquid. Exactly what kind of technology do you expect will finally be able to identify this elusive organ?


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

PHTlump said:


> Again, it obviously happens. Nobody has ever argued that it doesn't happen. The disagreement centers around what, exactly, is happening.
> 
> It is most likely a woman losing control during orgasm and urinating. The bladder is the only reservoir capable of holding a significant amount of liquid.
> 
> It is possible that it isn't urine. But, that would seem to require the existence of a large, undiscovered organ in the female body capable of storing the ejaculate. Until that organ is discovered, I will use Occam's Razor and conclude that it's mostly urine.


Oh, I absolutely agree.... Comes from the urethra, smells like urine sometimes... Heck, we were messing around in the bathroom one day, and she was orgasming and squirting... White floor- you could even see it was urine. 

I think some people are grossed out by that, and are trying to make up some magical mystery fluid so it doesn't sound as bad. 

I say, if you think it's not urine, and it tastes sweet... She should get checked for diabetes.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

humanbecoming said:


> Oh, I absolutely agree.... Comes from the urethra, smells like urine sometimes... Heck, we were messing around in the bathroom one day, and she was orgasming and squirting... White floor- you could even see it was urine.
> 
> I think some people are grossed out by that, and are trying to make up some magical mystery fluid so it doesn't sound as bad.
> 
> I say, if you think it's not urine, and it tastes sweet... She should get checked for diabetes.


Personally, I wouldn't care if it was! The reaction she has when she orgasms like this would be more than enough for me to get past the "eww factor"! I could literally care less WHAT it is. Let's say that I can give her an orgasm where she loses all control (to include bladder control), but has this earth shaking orgasm and wets the bed. Hell yeah! I'm ok with that. But in my experience, it just simply is not that.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

PHTlump said:


> Come on! Penicillin was discovered in 1928. Should we stop using it because it's old?
> 
> I think it's absurd to believe that women's bodies have changed in the last 11 years, or the last 27 years. Most women who ejaculate were born before 1985, so they would have missed this evolutionary jump anyway.
> 
> You are correct that technology has changed in the last few years. Now, doctors have MRIs and CAT scans to map women's bodies down to the millimeter. And none of them have found this undiscovered organ that can hold large quantities of liquid. Exactly what kind of technology do you expect will finally be able to identify this elusive organ?


well your opinion to not use the most recent info avalible is enough to discredit anything you say!

there are a lot better medicine avalible than the pencilion that was developed way back in 1928. thats about the poorest argument I ever heard!


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

chillymorn said:


> well your opinion to not use the most recent info avalible is enough to discredit anything you say!


Again, why? What new information has become available? The most recent anatomical textbooks don't show this invisible reservoir. Do you have information newer than that? Has it even been published yet? Most of what I've seen on this thread is information taken from Wikipedia, or from anecdotal accounts of women talking about what ejaculation feels like. Is that the future of medical data? Have we moved past anatomy and science?



chillymorn said:


> there are a lot better medicine avalible than the pencilion that was developed way back in 1928. thats about the poorest argument I ever heard!


Does that mean penicillin doesn't work anymore? Do I have a malpractice case against my doctor for prescribing a cheap and effective medicine for my last sinus infection? If cheap and effective treatments must be discontinued in favor of newer, more expensive, perhaps less effective treatments, it's no wonder health care is getting so expensive. You're not a pharmaceutical executive, are you?


----------



## reset button (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes it happens.
Yes hubby loves it and says it tastes sweet.
No it doesn't smell like urine, usually a small amount though, and more of a warm gush, never squirts

Really not certain what it is but if everyone is happy who cares


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

If its urine, I would expect a lot more than what I've seen, and I'd like to know how a woman manages to practically "mist" pee.

Regardless of what it is, yes, it happens and I think its pretty hot when it does.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

PHTlump said:


> Again, why? What new information has become available? The most recent anatomical textbooks don't show this invisible reservoir. Do you have information newer than that? Has it even been published yet? Most of what I've seen on this thread is information taken from Wikipedia, or from anecdotal accounts of women talking about what ejaculation feels like. Is that the future of medical data? Have we moved past anatomy and science?
> 
> 
> Does that mean penicillin doesn't work anymore? Do I have a malpractice case against my doctor for prescribing a cheap and effective medicine for my last sinus infection? If cheap and effective treatments must be discontinued in favor of newer, more expensive, perhaps less effective treatments, it's no wonder health care is getting so expensive. You're not a pharmaceutical executive, are you?


LOL belive what you want. do you still belive the atom is the smallest partical?


----------



## seriously_yours (Apr 16, 2012)

I already replied so I won't repeat myself, but I am just about to "get some" 
I placed a towel beside my bed when I got out of the shower, and my HFG asked if I was thinking about taking another shower, and I said " Hell YA, I hope so !" 
And just to clarify a few things 
I have been peed on and squirted on by the same girl under different curcumstance... LOL... And it is absolutely not the same !
TMI I am sure but also scientifically valid
There , case closed . 
Make your girl squirt, gush, wet those sheets. Girls can only do it, if they truly and completely let themselves go with you. And that alone is a ridiculous compliment to your bond and her feeling of security with you. She will love you for it, and you will love that you could do that for her !!
Go Go Gushing Girls !!!!

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
_What you do speaks so loud I can't hear what you say_


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

chillymorn said:


> LOL belive what you want. do you still belive the atom is the smallest partical?


Your crushing logic has defeated me. You are correct. Female anatomy has, indeed, changed a great deal since the 1980s. I remember the 1970s before women even had clitorises. Then, I think it was around 1982 when the clitoris evolved. That was a great year.

Then, in 2011, when women evolved an invisible organ capable of storing several ounces of ejaculate, was really cool. I admit that I was skeptical at first. I mean, it's hard to believe in things that nobody can see, touch, or measure. But that doesn't mean they're not real. I mean, the ejaculation organ for women is as real as the Loch Ness Monster, or Bigfoot, or UFOs. And nobody has touched or measured them, right?

So count me as a new believer in this next stage of female evolution. Personally, I can't wait for women to evolve another pair of breasts. But, I'm sure that will take another two or three years. But, I'm a patient man.

Scientifically yours,

PHTlump
:smthumbup:


----------



## Eagle441977 (May 7, 2012)

PTHlump. Its not urine. When and if you ever are "down there" and it happens you will know it's not. I was skeptical too before I experienced it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peachy Cat (Apr 15, 2012)

PBear said:


> I don't think it's regular urine either, but I doubt an over the counter pee strip can tell the difference.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It was a professional "pee strip" and, it is accurate in being able to show what "normal" components of urine are there and to what degree. Most of the test spots did not create a color or did not create a color that corresponds with the "legend" that gives a value for each component. Meaning, the strip showed that some biological chemicals normally present in urine were NOT present in the ejaculated fluid. For instance: Glucose was present, and registered in the normal range on the strip. The pH was not comparable to any color on the pH spectrum (I believe it was high because the color was very dark).
It's been years since I ran the test, so I don't remember the results... perhaps I'll do it again...?


----------



## atef3 (Jun 1, 2012)

You all made me doubt that females have prostate like males, my lecturer told me " you must be stupid to neglect the science and believe online crap" the skene's gland does not contain any contactile tissue!!! to make ejaculation possible even in small amounts!!! What would you think of it without any vesicular space to collect fluid in for ejaculation? they are very tiny glands function to moisturize and cleanse naturally. Any forceful expulsion of fluid from the female urethera during orgasm goes under cases of urinary incontinence, not my words, the words of my lecturer urologist who spent 15 years in the profession. Can you believe that he said that during normal female orgasm NO fluid is forced out of the urethera. the engorgement that happens during arousal is an important part of the lubricants produced mainly from vagina and vestibular glands in genera. Please review anatomy textbooks for relevant issues before posting any comments.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

This is how perplexing women are. We can't even figure out what they're squirting at us, much less what they are thinking or want. lol


----------



## atef3 (Jun 1, 2012)

Again you'll talk and wone what comes out from the urethera. It's nothing but urine. Can you tell me why they get some control on that after taking medications for urinary incontinence?. Unfortunately, there are no medical personnel coming to this site to mention their views. It seems I am the only one.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

atef3 said:


> You all made me doubt that females have prostate like males, my lecturer told me " you must be stupid to neglect the science and believe online crap" the skene's gland does not contain any contactile tissue!!! to make ejaculation possible even in small amounts!!! What would you think of it without any vesicular space to collect fluid in for ejaculation? they are very tiny glands function to moisturize and cleanse naturally. Any forceful expulsion of fluid from the female urethera during orgasm goes under cases of urinary incontinence, not my words, the words of my lecturer urologist who spent 15 years in the profession. Can you believe that he said that during normal female orgasm NO fluid is forced out of the urethera. the engorgement that happens during arousal is an important part of the lubricants produced mainly from vagina and vestibular glands in genera. Please review anatomy textbooks for relevant issues before posting any comments.


well if you see it up close there is a lot of tissue that becomes ingorged the actual spot will become larger and it can actually feel like your smashing grapes.it can take a long time maybe as long as an hour. 

I've seen some porn that seems to be pee but I'm convinced whats happening with my wife is not pee.


----------



## atef3 (Jun 1, 2012)

It's completely normal for the vaginal tissues to become engorged during excitation and orgasm. None among my anatomy lecturers mentioned and no single anatomy textbook did mention that there might be any kind of vesicular or any space made to store fluid for ejaculation in females, the space is very little to allow any fluid to be stored. Skene's gland and ducts are not made to accomodate fluid for ejaculation. What can make it possible is a female with a developed male-like prostate structure, that will do the same fuction of the male prostate (Rhythmic contraction during orgasm), and that would not be the normal thing. And admitting that most females orgasm without ejaculating any fluids from the urethera would directly reflect the normal response(One can't control how his/her orgasm should be like, it's a reflex that can't be controlled once it starts). What was noticed is that females who claim that they ejaculate were close to their 40's and had one delivery or more, which is the main cause of urinary incontinece among females after delivery.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

atef3 said:


> It's completely normal for the vaginal tissues to become engorged during excitation and orgasm. None among my anatomy lecturers mentioned and no single anatomy textbook did mention that there might be any kind of vesicular or any space made to store fluid for ejaculation in females, the space is very little to allow any fluid to be stored. Skene's gland and ducts are not made to accomodate fluid for ejaculation. What can make it possible is a female with a developed male-like prostate structure, that will do the same fuction of the male prostate (Rhythmic contraction during orgasm), and that would not be the normal thing. And admitting that most females orgasm without ejaculating any fluids from the urethera would directly reflect the normal response(One can't control how his/her orgasm should be like, it's a reflex that can't be controlled once it starts). What was noticed is that females who claim that they ejaculate were close to their 40's and had one delivery or more, which is the main cause of urinary incontinece among females after delivery.


my wife had 2 c sections. and could do it befor children at a young age. hmmmmmmm.


----------



## atef3 (Jun 1, 2012)

What is the amonut of fluid that is usually noticed during her orgasm?, most probably it would be an involuntry reaction with orgasm that makes her lose control on the urinary sphincter, espicially that it takes about 1 hour till she can do that, a time that would be enough to fill the urinary bladder.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Marvel212 said:


> different article
> 
> Female ejaculation, also known as "squirting" or "gushing" is not, we repeat not urine. It is actually near the exact (minus the sperm) chemical construction as prostatic fluid.
> 
> ...


This is correct. Also this can indeed be very high volume ... and it is NOT urine.

The G-spot has alwayys been the key for my wife. Good articale. Once this starts it takes very little effor to keep it going. This does come out the urethra. What is confusing is that she is going to be very wet period.

It is then awesome to switch over to intercourse after so many orgasms manually.

Also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Female_ejaculation

The urethra is lined by a thin membrane. In the lower part, near the outlet of the urinary passage, this membrane is pierced by large ducts, or lacunae, through which pituito-serous matter occasionally discharges in considerable quantities.



> Between this very thin membrane and the fleshy fibres we have just described there is, along the whole duct of the urethra, a whitish membranous substance about one finger-breadth thick which completely surrounds the urethral canal... The substance could be called quite aptly the female 'prostatae' or 'corpus glandulosum', 'glandulous body'...The function of the 'prostatae' is to generate a pituito-serous juice which makes women more libidinous with its pungency and saltiness and lubricates their sexual parts in agreeable fashion during coitus.


The urethra is lined by a thin membrane. In the lower part, near the outlet of the urinary passage, this membrane is pierced by large ducts, or lacunae, through which pituito-serous matter occasionally discharges in considerable quantities.



> Between this very thin membrane and the fleshy fibres we have just described there is, along the whole duct of the urethra, a whitish membranous substance about one finger-breadth thick which completely surrounds the urethral canal... The substance could be called quite aptly the female 'prostatae' or 'corpus glandulosum', 'glandulous body'...The function of the 'prostatae' is to generate a pituito-serous juice which makes women more libidinous with its pungency and saltiness and lubricates their sexual parts in agreeable fashion during coitus.


I did not read the whole thread so this may have already been posted.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

PHTlump said:


> As you say, men have clearly understood organs and mechanisms for ejaculation. Women don't.
> 
> Believers in female ejaculation theorize that the ejaculate either comes from the Skene's glands or the Bartholin glands. However, both of those organs are very small, so they are incapable of expelling large amounts of fluid. The only organ women have capable of storing a significant amount of fluid is the bladder.
> 
> Some people have argued that the look/taste/consistency of ejaculate is different than urine. And, that may be true (I'm not an expert on either substance). *But the most likely explanation is that a small amount of ejaculate is expelled into the urethra and mixed with the urine while the woman is ejaculating.*


I can atest that this is not the case. This is from my personal experience with multiple women and especially with my wife. This is clear liquid. It does not taste or smell like urine.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

humanbecoming said:


> My wife is a squirter.... Yes, there is a urine component to it. When I say she is a squirter, I mean heavy, multiple times almost every time we have sex. Yes on the chux!
> 
> Anyway, with the lights on, so you can actually see what's going on, there are two components to squirting... The first is a thick, whiteish stuff that comes from the vaginal opening. There is not a ton, but it will wet the sheets. The second, as her orgasm intensifies, clearly comes from her urethra, and sprays out... Not like a solid stream of urine, but squirts and sprays. It's urine.... No other possibility, sorry, been there too many times to listen to the nonsense that it's some magical fluid that mysteriously appears from an unknown gland.
> 
> yes, it's awesome knowing I rock her world that hard, but it's a royal pain in the ass for spontaneity! No couch sex, Hell, sex anywhere else in the house because of the mess. If we don't put down chux pads, then the bed is a mess. towels just will not hold enough to keep the bed from getting soaked.


Maybe your wife is peeing. I do agree that there can be liquid from the vagina to start. But it definitely comes from the urethra. 

Sorry this is not nonsense. This is probably like folks who do not believe in snow because they have not seen such nonsense. LOL.

It makes sense to me that some women might actually release some uring along with this. But fundamentally this is not about urine.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

atef3 said:


> What is the amonut of fluid that is usually noticed during her orgasm?, most probably it would be an involuntry reaction with orgasm that makes her lose control on the urinary sphincter, espicially that it takes about 1 hour till she can do that, a time that would be enough to fill the urinary bladder.


Sorry, not buying this either (that it's "regular" urine). I've had women ejaculate multiple times in a short period of time, like soaking my chest and leaving a puddle on the floor 3 times in 15 minutes. And this after multiple other ejaculating orgasms that evening. None of them had any taste or scent of urine. And yes, I do believe it comes from the ureathra, as I've been up close and personal to watch obviously. Btw, it also doesn't sting the eyes like I imagine urine would, although I've never peed in my eyes... 

I posted a study awhile back in "shy_guy"'s posting about squirting. As I recall, the study showed that the fluid was coming from the bladder; they used a catheter to eliminate other sources. The fluid showed that the fluid was what they called a modified urine. This is from memory; I'm on my iPad, so searching for the old thread isn't an option right now.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Anyway for those that can, please enjoy this great gift.

:smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Entropy3000 said:


> Anyway for those that can, please enjoy this great gift.
> 
> :smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


Every time I can!

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Shy_guy’s thread:
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/39322-squirting-question.html
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

atef3 said:


> What is the amonut of fluid that is usually noticed during her orgasm?, most probably it would be an involuntry reaction with orgasm that makes her lose control on the urinary sphincter, espicially that it takes about 1 hour till she can do that, a time that would be enough to fill the urinary bladder.


It can take an hour once they do it a couple of times then its much shorter.


----------



## *needaunderstand* (Jun 11, 2012)

i would not know, i have never done this, but have had that feeling were i feel like i have to pee, and i make my partner hurry so i can go pee when done. does this mean, it could mean somthing besides having to pee?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

*needaunderstand* said:


> i would not know, i have never done this, but have had that feeling were i feel like i have to pee, and i make my partner hurry so i can go pee when done. does this mean, it could mean somthing besides having to pee?


Yes, as I've read that's a common feeling. Urinate fully before sex, and you should be good to go. If you want to. But lay down some towels first... Maybe a few layers; my GF can soak through 4 layers of thick terry towels pretty easily.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

*needaunderstand* said:


> i would not know, i have never done this, but have had that feeling were i feel like i have to pee, and i make my partner hurry so i can go pee when done. does this mean, it could mean somthing besides having to pee?


From a females stand point. If you have never done it then yes that peeing feeling is most likely it. Once you have done it. It is more like lots of pressure build up it is AMAZING!


----------



## atef3 (Jun 1, 2012)

Can someone answer a simple question, where does all this amonut of fluid accumulate to become enough for amounts mentioned in your replies, what is that anatomical part that stores all this fluid?

It's not typical among women to ejaculate with orgasm, or science would have identified it as a fact. This abnormal reaction should not be taken as normal and others should not be encouraged to urinate during sex, those who feel that they need to urinate means that there is pressure on the urinary sphincter, and that pressure is interpreted into that feeling. Most normal females understand that it is not logical to so called ejaculate (pee) during sex, and those who can't control it can seek medical advice. I know that we as males won't like to accept the fact it is urine and it would be more acceptable and more satisfying to take it as ejaculate. That does not mean that we would forget what is normal and what is abnormal. 

Not to forget that orgasm is not soething to control it once it starts, and the body reflexes are involuntry, which means it would have been more common if it was a normal reflex and we would have had some anatomical and physiological entity for the level of that absent reflex.


----------



## MadeInMichigan (May 8, 2012)

atef3 said:


> Can someone answer a simple question, where does all this amonut of fluid accumulate to become enough for amounts mentioned in your replies, what is that anatomical part that stores all this fluid?
> 
> It's not typical among women to ejaculate with orgasm, or science would have identified it as a fact. This abnormal reaction should not be taken as normal and others should not be encouraged to urinate during sex, those who feel that they need to urinate means that there is pressure on the urinary sphincter, and that pressure is interpreted into that feeling. Most normal females understand that it is not logical to so called ejaculate (pee) during sex, and those who can't control it can seek medical advice. I know that we as males won't like to accept the fact it is urine and it would be more acceptable and more satisfying to take it as ejaculate. That does not mean that we would forget what is normal and what is abnormal.
> 
> Not to forget that orgasm is not soething to control it once it starts, and the body reflexes are involuntry, which means it would have been more common if it was a normal reflex and we would have had some anatomical and physiological entity for the level of that absent reflex.



How does a bladder get full within a few minutes? If the woman urinates and empties her bladder immediately beforehand, where does this new "urine" come from in a matter of minutes? And how can the urine keep flowing several different times in large amounts?


----------



## As You Wish (Jun 5, 2012)

Y'all need to read the whole thread. That's been discussed. Geez. 

When you feel the urge to pee build and build untilyou think you are about to DIE, go a few seconds more and then push like you are peeing. And I cam also soak several thicknesses of towels.


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

I love how a woman having an squirting orgasm is impossible just because it is rare but yet men who can keep having sex after he cums and then cums some more is just natural. :scratchhead: If you dont understand it you dont. QUIT QUESTIONING A GOOD THING, JUST SIT BACK AND ENJOY!!!!


----------



## atef3 (Jun 1, 2012)

Now I can withdraw peacefully from this site as every one is not using logic in explaining facts and forgetting all about science and anatomy in their explanations. Farewell.


----------



## As You Wish (Jun 5, 2012)

*rollseyes*


----------



## River1977 (Oct 25, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, how is it some of you men say your wife's ejaculate doesn't look, taste, or smell like urine? I'm wondering about the taste part. Are you saying you taste urine from your wife when you go down on her? And that is why you know the difference between the "taste" of her urine and the "taste" of her ejaculate? 

I'm not trying to be funny and would like to know if you actually happen to taste urine sometimes, or if you just use that along with the other senses to make your point.

I'm also not trying to question the existence or the source of female ejaculate because I usually ejaculate in orgasm but don't want to participate on that subject because much of this discussion is rather ridiculous to me. So, please don't think I'm being challenging by asking my question. I'd really like to know. Thanks


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

River1977 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how is it some of you men say your wife's ejaculate doesn't look, taste, or smell like urine? I'm wondering about the taste part. Are you saying you taste urine from your wife when you go down on her? And that is why you know the difference between the "taste" of her urine and the "taste" of her ejaculate?
> 
> I'm not trying to be funny and would like to know if you actually happen to taste urine sometimes, or if you just use that along with the other senses to make your point.
> 
> I'm also not trying to question the existence or the source of female ejaculate because I usually ejaculate in orgasm but don't want to participate on that subject because much of this discussion is rather ridiculous to me. So, please don't think I'm being challenging by asking my question. I'd really like to know. Thanks


I have had, on occasion, had a very small taste of urine if I go down on my GF right after she's gone to the washroom. And I remember getting a shower from my son when he was in diapers. So yes, I've tasted urine. Not something I'd do voluntarily, to be honest.

As I've mentioned in this thread and in the other one I linked to, I've been with two women who ejaculated; my GF and her BFF. Their ejaculate has no taste of urine, and definitely no urine odor. With the BFF in particular, I was getting literally mouthfuls of ejaculate. Like drinking from a garden hose. And no, I made no attempt to swallow it all! 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keylogger (May 23, 2012)

yeah i think its too confusing...


----------



## Peachy Cat (Apr 15, 2012)

Have you ever researched to find out exactly what a "hot flash" is for a post menopausal woman? I have. And you know what? There are no real answers as to what causes it and what it is. It's kind of mysterious...hmmmm

Hmmmm, indeed.... mysterious and no real answer... yet hot flashes exist.... They are NOT fevers (though the skin is hot to the touch like a fever). Could it be that female ejaculate is also mysterious? It comes from the place urine comes from, but is not urine.

Everything is not black and white.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

well, I hope Atef was serious about leaving. Good Heavens.

I was curious about this once, many years ago, so my kindly old doctor (who I'm pretty sure had studied anatomy) said, okay, I'll show you. He gave me some pills that turned my urine a dark, dark orange color. And then when I had sex and yes, ejaculated? Not orange. Not at all. It's not urine.

I just love it when men come on here and explain my body to me.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey, don't drag me into this! . I'm on the side of all squirting women everywhere! 

That's interesting what you say about those pills... I imagine they're iodine pills, used to relieve symptoms of bladder infections. My GF has used them once, and didn't think much of the side effects. 

C


----------



## River1977 (Oct 25, 2010)

lamaga said:


> I just love it when men come on here and explain my body to me.


hahahahahaha hahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahhahahaha

Yeah, like the guy I once dated who told me he knew more about childbirth than I do since he had two kids (and was never in the delivery room) and I only had one. Some of these guys "logic" themselves into stupidity.

I read earlier in this thread where one of the guys told the same story about his girlfriend on the pills that turn urine orange but her ejaculate wasn't orange. I think it was PBear but maybe not. I laughed then also after I read all the subsequent posts from other men still insisting there would have to be some kind of reservoir and since none exists, it has to be pee plain and simple. It's even more ridiculous to me they feel that since no one can answer their reservoir question, then their righteous indignation is justified. Okay then, so here is my unanswerable question. Since all these men have been *inside* a woman's body waaaaayyyyy more often than any woman has been inside her own body, why can't they tell us what the ejaculate is and where it comes from? I mean, you know, since we're asking assinine questions and all, this one is also perfectly logical by that same standard.

My real question though is: Who says there has to be a reservoir? Who are they to decide this fluid has to accumulate and held in reserve? Why can't they see - in all their logical glory and all - it is just as much a possibility the fluid produces and releases at the same time.......of orgasm. They are just determined to make us all as myopic as they are in believing women are like men in the fashion that we have to have a sac of some kind like they do. Yet, they totally ignore the fact that if it's possible for them to produce semen, it is not too far fetched to think women can also produce an ejaculate. It just happens to be theirs is reserved for the purpose of preserving the sperm, which women don't have. Therefore, there is no cause to produce it on a regular basis and no need to retain it.

Anyway.......

I promised myself this discussion (or rather the opposition and assinine questions under the guise of logic) is too ridiculous to participate. But there I go. Can't keep my mouth shut.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

River1977 said:


> hahahahahaha hahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahhahahaha
> 
> Yeah, like the guy I once dated who told me he knew more about childbirth than I do since he had two kids (and was never in the delivery room) and I only had one. Some of these guys "logic" themselves into stupidity.
> 
> ...


Well I would never presume to tell a woman what does or does not go on in her own body, but nevertheless am still curious about a medical explanation


----------



## JoeRockStar (Jun 5, 2012)

My wife learned to do this about a year ago. I think it's HOT!  She has to stimulate herself in just the right spot with a vibrator to get it to work but then it's like Niagra Falls


----------



## lightafire26 (May 2, 2012)

I have trying to get my wife to this for like a year.But win I think she almost thare she pushs away.CAN YALL HELP!!


----------



## JoeRockStar (Jun 5, 2012)

lightafire26 said:


> I have trying to get my wife to this for like a year.But win I think she almost thare she pushs away.CAN YALL HELP!!


She probably feels like she has to pee, she has to fight past that urge!


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

River1977 said:


> Some of these guys "logic" themselves into stupidity.


It's not stupidity. It's just a different way of looking at the world. As a man, I put a lot of stock into facts. I'm a left-brained, analytical type of person. If something exists, I want to measure it, look at it, and explain it.

Women aren't like that. They go on _feeelings_. If they _feeel_ something, that must mean it's real. They don't get hung up on measuring things, or examining them, or explaining them. If you _feeel _like you have an invisible reservoir of ejaculate in your body, then you do. End of story. It doesn't matter that doctors can't find it. You've felt it and counted to three.



River1977 said:


> I laughed then also after I read all the subsequent posts from other men still insisting there would have to be some kind of reservoir and since none exists, it has to be pee plain and simple.


That may have been me. But it was before I truly understood the power of a woman's _feeelings_. A woman's _feeelings _can warp time and space and bring the most ridiculous fantasies into reality. I was working with my limited understanding, as a man, of reality as an objectively measurable condition. My bad.



River1977 said:


> It's even more ridiculous to me they feel that since no one can answer their reservoir question, then their righteous indignation is justified.


To be fair, I don't think I, or any unbeliever in an invisible reservoir of female ejaculate, was ever indignant. Certainly not as indignant as the women who become angry over questions about their invisible reservoirs.

Although, if you felt like I was indignant, then I must have been indignant. So, nevermind.



River1977 said:


> Okay then, so here is my unanswerable question. Since all these men have been *inside* a woman's body waaaaayyyyy more often than any woman has been inside her own body, why can't they tell us what the ejaculate is and where it comes from? I mean, you know, since we're asking assinine questions and all, this one is also perfectly logical by that same standard.


Well, before my conversion, I would have told you that it's urine. It comes from the bladder.

But, of course, that doesn't take into account the _feeelings _of women on the issue. If some women _feeel _like it's not urine, then it obviously can't be urine. So, now I believe, like the women on this thread, that it's a magical phenomenon that can't be explained by science. Now, I don't know if it comes from an invisible reservoir, or if urine comes from the bladder, but is transmogrified into a different substance by the time it exists the urethra. But whatever it is, it's got to be pretty amazing to generate the strength of _feeelings _that it does.



River1977 said:


> My real question though is: Who says there has to be a reservoir? Who are they to decide this fluid has to accumulate and held in reserve? Why can't they see - in all their logical glory and all - it is just as much a possibility the fluid produces and releases at the same time.......of orgasm.


Well, earlier in the thread, I would have told you that scientists have investigated the idea and concluded that it wasn't possible. But, the studies that they conducted almost certainly didn't adequately account for the woman in question's _feeelings_.

So, my earnest question for you is, how do you _feeel _like you ejaculate. Magic? Spontaneous generation? Invisible reservoirs? I'm not saying you don't. If you _feeel _like you do, you obviously do. I'm just curious as to how.

I'm obviously new to this new way of looking at the world through your _feeelings_. So forgive me any mistakes. For example, last night I was laying in bed and had the _feeeling _of floating. Now, I used to believe that people couldn't levitate because physics tells us so. But, I definitely had the _feeeling _that I was. So, maybe I really was floating. But, I'm a man, so I don't know if my _feeelings _have the same power to twist reality to my whims as a woman's _feeelings_. So I'll probably talk to my wife to see if she _feeels _like I was floating.

I'll get back to you.


----------



## ChubbieOwl (Nov 19, 2011)

*needaunderstand* said:


> i would not know, i have never done this, but have had that feeling were i feel like i have to pee, and i make my partner hurry so i can go pee when done. does this mean, it could mean somthing besides having to pee?


When you do finish and run to the restroom are you able to immediately urinate? The difference is, if you were about to make a mess from an orgasm, you won't be able to go pee immediately after ward. You have to take a few minutes to relax and let the feeling subside before you are able to release urine (at least for me).
Which is an interesting point - I have very limited medical or anatomy knowledge, I admit that, but after having sex I can not immediately urinate. It's almost like when a man has an erection and has to try to calm down a little before urinating maybe. I don't know if that is accurate, since I don't have an erection of my own to compare it too LOLOL!


----------



## Jimena (May 28, 2012)

I'm a squirter. My hubby loves it and so do I. I feel the urge to ejaculate about half of the time when having sex, usually during intense clitoral or cervical stimulation. 95% of the time i can control the urge that i get. After awhile, I was able to ejaculate most of the time while masturbating. We keep a supply of towels near the bed. It is NOT urine. I ALWAYS pee before sex ( I found that a full bladder can make sex painful) and it is NoT the same in the release or the contents as urination.

FYI:
Female Ejaculation: The Long Road to Non-Discovery | Bering in Mind, Scientific American Blog Network
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jimena (May 28, 2012)

ChubbieOwl said:


> When you do finish and run to the restroom are you able to immediately urinate? The difference is, if you were about to make a mess from an orgasm, you won't be able to go pee immediately after ward. You have to take a few minutes to relax and let the feeling subside before you are able to release urine (at least for me).
> Which is an interesting point - I have very limited medical or anatomy knowledge, I admit that, but after having sex I can not immediately urinate. It's almost like when a man has an erection and has to try to calm down a little before urinating maybe. I don't know if that is accurate, since I don't have an erection of my own to compare it too LOLOL!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jimena (May 28, 2012)

I need a min to relax too, I don't urinate immediately after sex
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

yes i love it my wife can ejaculate not a lot but there have been times. i love her vagina and her juices and i love her i also love to go down on her i try to as much as i can several times a week even sometimes several times in a day i will go down on her.


----------



## Peachy Cat (Apr 15, 2012)

That's it! The poster who took the prescription that causes urine to be REALLY ORANGE and, when having a squirting experience did NOT stain everything in the bed orange, proves the theory that it is NOT urine.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

lamaga said:


> well, I hope Atef was serious about leaving. Good Heavens.
> 
> I was curious about this once, many years ago, so my kindly old doctor (who I'm pretty sure had studied anatomy) said, okay, I'll show you. He gave me some pills that turned my urine a dark, dark orange color. And then when I had sex and yes, ejaculated? Not orange. Not at all. It's not urine.
> 
> I just love it when men come on here and explain my body to me.





Peachy Cat said:


> That's it! The poster who took the prescription that causes urine to be REALLY ORANGE and, when having a squirting experience did NOT stain everything in the bed orange, proves the theory that it is NOT urine.


This. As I explained in an earlier post in this thread (I'd not seen lamaga's post after that), my W was taking what I would describe as "anti-bladder infection pills" which turned her pee so orange it actually stained the porcelein toilet bowl. Yet, that very same night when she ejaculated, nothing....NOTHING... on the bed. I need one of these "scientists" that "know" a woman's body to explain that one to me.

And this is coming from a guy that who could care less if she pees all over the bed, the bedroom, or me. I know one thing, that she desribed it as "the best orgasm of her life". That being the case, I could CARE LESS if she's peeing or not. If it feels that incredible, then I'm all for it, and will make all efforts to repeat it for her (and have...many times). I want her to feel fantastic, have no hang ups, and I've "got no dog in this fight" as I could care less what it is. But my experience tells me it is not urine. Now explain to me, someone who could care less if it was urine, how I've twisted this into deceiving myself it is not such when it is urine? I could care less. 

For those who have never had a woman beneath them, completely trusting, comfortable, and losing complete control and in total, all body consuming BLISS, well....I guess they'll look for the "scientific" explanation....


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

In my teens is was so wet that I sometimes would squirt. Been a long time since that happened.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Knoxvillekelly said:


> In my teens is was so wet that I sometimes would squirt. Been a long time since that happened.


Being really wet and squirting are two different things, typically. Being wet usually refers to fluid from the vagina; my GF can leave a considerable puddle on the bed that way. Squirting comes from the urethra.

C


----------



## ankh (Oct 14, 2012)

*needaunderstand* said:


> i would not know, i have never done this, but have had that feeling were i feel like i have to pee, and i make my partner hurry so i can go pee when done. does this mean, it could mean somthing besides having to pee?


My wife doesn't squirt for the same reason, i.e., she feels likek she has to pee but it's not Urine, even though it squirts from the Urethra. Try peeing, thoroughly emptying your bladder before any sexy fun and then you'll know it's not urine, but clear fluid. It's just getting past that anxiety about peeing or feeling like you'll pee that holds most women back.


----------



## ToothFairy (May 19, 2013)

Here we go again... men are obsessed with the porn squirting fantasy. I love the last posters comment.. actual anatomy lesson from a urologist. 

There are semantics at play here.. there is "gushing" - a real and at times VERY wet reaction during sex and orgasm. This is how you can tell your woman is really turned on! The guy who posted that his girlfriend was squirting but she was dry inside and so were his fingers. Wow.. I think your GF deserved an oscar for her performance. During a true sexual arousel and orgasm our vagina is NOT dry. In fact it is very wet and can release a visible amount of "juice".. it is usually described as slightly milky in color. 

"Squirting" on the hand is a different thing - a porn fantasy.
And.. by the way the G Spot has been declared a myth. It is all about the clit and always will be. Sorry guys..just learn how to treat this very special spot right and you will get the "gushing" you want and it will be real. Without the show some of your women are putting on for you. 

Also, it seems that many of these stories include the fact that many of these squirters experience frequent urinary tract infections or are prone to them.. Seems like there is a connection if you read the article about the G spot below. "Angels and Unicorns"... that's where the Gspot lives.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/10/09/g-spot-vaginal-orgasm-myth_n_5947930.html

http://www.cosmopolitan.com/sex-love/advice/a5085/squirting-sex-realness/


----------



## ChristianGrey (Nov 27, 2014)

ToothFairy said:


> Also, it seems that many of these stories include the fact that many of these squirters experience frequent urinary tract infections or are prone to them.. Seems like there is a connection if you read the article about the G spot below. "Angels and Unicorns"... that's where the Gspot lives.


That is rich coming from a Tooth Fairy. Next you will tell us that the Santa is not real.


----------



## ToothFairy (May 19, 2013)

I would NEVER say that CG! Santa and the Easter Bunny are totally REAL! 

Actually.. I do believe in Angels.  That was just a quote from the Dr. in the article.


----------



## ChristianGrey (Nov 27, 2014)

ToothFairy said:


> I would NEVER say that CG! Santa and the Easter Bunny are totally REAL!
> 
> Actually.. I do believe in Angels.  That was just a quote from the Dr. in the article.


_I have never believed in Angels... until I met you._


A Doctor, who gets paid for researching whether G spot exists or not and female orgasm is due to clitoris ??!

Where do I sign up? Seems like I am in a wrong profession.


----------

